# Thinking of turning



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm just looking into turning and I have a few questions.

Can you use a full size lathe for pens or is a small lathe better for pens and other small things?

I'm not sure if I'm going to like turning so I've been looking for a deal on a lathe in the classifieds, Craig's list etc., But I've had no luck. I'm looking at maybe starting with some small items Pens maybe a small bowl or small candle holders etc.

They have this one at HF which has good reviews and with a 20% off coupon it will be $80.00 which may get me started or tick me off and turn me off of turning all together. Any suggestions?

   









*8" x 12" Bench Top Wood Lathe*


Item # 95607 Manufacturer: Central Machinery 


Only: $149.99 
Sale: $99.99 


8" x 12" Bench Top Wood Lathe 

6 Review(s) | Add Your Review 




Description
Top quality benchtop lathe is ideal for crafts, hobbies and professional detail work.


750-3200 RPM variable speed for precise control
1/3 HP motor
Comes with #1 Morse taper head and tail stock
2" and 6" face plates, 4" and 7" tool rests
 110V, 60 Hz, 250 watts 3/4" drive spindle, 16RH thread


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

I think it would drive you mad ,Yes you can do small things on a bigger lathe:thumbsup: 2 morse taper is better i have a small lathe like that at my club with a 2 morse taper you find the accessories a little easy to find especially a drill chuck


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Some years ago I was refinishing an old Singer sewing machine. I was the kind that the machine was attached to a lift up lid. The front had four little drawers. The drawers had tiny knobs, and one was missing. 

I searched everywhere (this was before the internet), and couldn't find one that small, or one that would match. I ran across a cheap imported 40" lathe that was a floor model. It only had a spur bit. I couldn't pass it up for $60. Easy to use and it allowed me to do projects that I would have farmed out, like balusters, newels, spindles, dowels, and knobs.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

My advice would be to hook up with someone with a lathe and give it a try,then you will find out if you like it,maybe theres a club around that would help you out.80 bucks would be a good price for a lathe,except that I don't care for HF(sorry) but where you will spend the money is on tools.


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Funny, I've been thinking of turning.... pretty much continuously since I started 3 months ago. It's REALLY addictive. Anytime you want to waste some time in the workshop you just go pick something off the firewood pile and make it pretty.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

That lathe will be BADLY underpowered. You may be able to do pens on it, but even a light catch on anything bigger and the workpiece will just stop.

Also, I agree that a #1 morse is a bad idea, #2 is the standard.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

phinds said:


> That lathe will be BADLY underpowered. You may be able to do pens on it, but even a light catch on anything bigger and the workpiece will just stop.
> 
> Also, I agree that a #1 morse is a bad idea, #2 is the standard.


Sorry phinds I did get this lathe. It's just like the Rikon lathe and I got it for $309.00 tax an all. Plus a mail in offer for $100.00 (7) piece cutter set. I should have posted this earlier.


----------



## Melinda_dd (Aug 5, 2010)

I have had a lathe like the one you're looking at for around 5 months and love it.
It's second hand and I've turned some wicked pens on it... a bowl, a bird feeder, and currently a japanese style lidded pot. 

I do agree that I will want a bigger one one day but for now... i love it! MT1 and all!!


----------

